# [solved] Can't login without network

## multix

I noticed that I cannot login without a valid internet connection. This is quite inconvenient for a laptop  :Smile: 

I get to the console prompt and as soon as I type in a username (including root) it will never prompt for a password and go to timeout after 60 seconds!

If the network connection is valid (the configured static IP is valid) then everything is smooth as butter. If it is not or there is no network cable... I get the timeout.

Booting into single-user mode works too. Thus I suspect some weird network setup related tih pam or other security features. Any clues?

The machine has a static IP by default and a valid /etc/hosts file which includes localhost and the machine name. In fact it used to work.

Thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

I'd look at /var/log/messages for clues.

----------

## multix

It looks as if I had "kerberos" in the useflags and kerberos authentication is not finding the default realm.

I will try to remove kerberos form the useflags and rebuild all packages and then remove pam_krb5 too.

I'll update on this if there are still problems.

----------

## multix

By removing the use flag "kerberos", rebuilding and reconfiguring all needed packages, the problem went away. Since I don'tneed kerberos at the moment I consider it solved.

----------

## Randy Andy

I have had the same problem month ago.

But i only noticed a heavy delay when loggin into the system, but i have had allways an internet connection when i discoverd that problem.

Regards, Andy.

----------

